# Helene Grimaud



## Albert7

A most wonderful pianist with the force and ingenuity of a Glenn Gould. I really dig her passionately intellectual approach to the piano.

Any other fans?


----------



## Guest

Absolutely! I love all of her recordings that I own, and I've had the pleasure of seeing her live playing the Brahms Piano Concerto No.1--it was epic! I'd love to hear her in recital some time.


----------



## Albert7

Kontrapunctus said:


> Absolutely! I love all of her recordings that I own, and I've had the pleasure of seeing her live playing the Brahms Piano Concerto No.1--it was epic! I'd love to hear her in recital some time.


Awwwww I have every reason to be jealous of you seeing and hearing her live. What was it like?


----------



## MagneticGhost

I love her Brahms and her Credo disc. Major Talent - And she is incredibly beautiful too. - And She's kind to the animals.
What's not too like?


----------



## Albert7

Right now I am going onto a Grimaud binge this Thanksgiving weekend so I am rather excited about it .


----------



## Cosmos

I love her! She plays my favorite interpretation of the Bach-Busoni Chaconne. That one's on her Bach album, which is one of my favorite albums. It contains some transcriptions [like from Liszt and Rachmaninov] peppered between a few numbers from the WTC.


----------



## Guest

albertfallickwang said:


> Awwwww I have every reason to be jealous of you seeing and hearing her live. What was it like?


Like I said, epic! Her performance was quite similar to her recent DG recording of it--maybe a tiny bit more intense.

Have you read her book? If not, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Albert7

Kontrapunctus said:


> Like I said, epic! Her performance was quite similar to her recent DG recording of it--maybe a tiny bit more intense.
> 
> Have you read her book? If not, I highly recommend it.


Awesome I will have to check it out for sure. Hopefully there is an e-book version.


----------



## Vaneyes

Lobo goin' for the lobe. That usually works.


----------



## Albert7

LOL. 

Just heard my second Grimaud disc of her live recording of the Mozart piano concerti. Extraordinary energy and brilliance! I have a few more discs left to listen to.


----------



## hpowders

albertfallickwang said:


> A most wonderful pianist with the force and ingenuity of a Glenn Gould. I really dig her passionately intellectual approach to the piano.
> 
> Any other fans?


I have her doing the Brahms Third Piano Sonata. Beautiful and talented.


----------



## hpowders

albertfallickwang said:


> Awesome I will have to check it out for sure. Hopefully there is an e-book version.


How did this cover slip through the censors. Bestiality???


----------



## Albert7

hpowders said:


> How did this cover slip through the censors. Bestiality???


LOL!  Come on it's France so anything goes .

Actually I thought that this cover really looked cute . She really likes her animal kingdom and that's cool to me (I'm not a pet person honestly.).


----------



## MimiPinson

I love her!  She's one of the best pianists, that ever lived. I heard her performance of Brahms's piano concerto in d minor (some months ago, here in Warsaw) and it was WONDERFUL although the part of piano in this piece is a bit 'strange'. My favourite cd of her is "Reflection". She seems to be very very smart and intelligent as a woman and as a musician. Now I have her autograph 


Greetings from Poland!


----------



## Albert7

I really wish that Grimaud would come perform with the Utah Symphony someday. With Thierry Fischer.


----------



## PeteW

Kontrapunctus said:


> Absolutely! I love all of her recordings that I own, and I've had the pleasure of seeing her live playing the Brahms Piano Concerto No.1--it was epic! I'd love to hear her in recital some time.


I have CD if Ravel piano concerto - great performance.


----------



## Albert7

Man... that Ravel Concerto in F performance I featured on tinychat and it was fabulous. Glad that peeps enjoy her playing a lot.


----------



## Albert7

Hopefully she is coming out with a new album soon.


----------



## Albert7

Sorry, Helene. I can't believe that I neglected your thread here for so long. Here you go:






Enjoy this lovely clip, folks.


----------



## Albert7

Okay, time to update with another latest hit.


----------



## Albert7

Still waiting for the next Helene album to come out someday. She must be taking her sweet time on the next one.

Honestly, I am super excited about the direction that she headed into. Balancing new and old compositions.


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> Still waiting for the next Helene album to come out someday. She must be taking her sweet time on the next one.
> 
> Honestly, I am super excited about the direction that she headed into. Balancing new and old compositions.


Her Brahms Concerti disc is fairly new...you must be very impatient!


----------



## Vaneyes

Her next album is vaguely described in this interview (near the end of). An environmental component, with a non-classical collaboration? No thanks.

http://www.staythirstymedia.com/201401-083/html/201401-cavallaro-grimaud.html


----------



## 38157

Grimaud plays well. Liked her Bartok Romanian Folk Dances. Not so much the beginning of her Bartok Piano Concerto No. 3, though - too much rubato on the quintuplets. But she's very competent, and I find her generally to be reliable in providing entertaining interpretations. Good-looking, too.


----------



## Albert7

I am super excited for her next album... Grimaud for me is the still the best living pianist today along with Martha Argerich and Pollini.

She is thoughtful in her playing and takes risks intellectually. A poet of the highest order on today's keyboard.


----------



## Guest

Albert, you might enjoy this:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/helene-grimaud-meet-musician/id723952293?mt=2


----------



## Albert7

Kontrapunctus said:


> Albert, you might enjoy this:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/helene-grimaud-meet-musician/id723952293?mt=2


OMG, the goddess speaks... and it's iPod compatible too. Thanks man!


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> OMG, the goddess speaks... and it's iPod compatible too. Thanks man!


 You're welcome.


----------



## Albert7

The goddess jams to some Schumann.


----------



## hpowders

I've never been a fan of her playing. She's a bit idiosyncratic for me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hpowders said:


> I've never been a fan of her playing. She's a bit idiosyncratic for me.


What, do you prefer your musicians to be derivative? 

To be fair, I'm not much of a fan either.


----------



## Albert7

hpowders said:


> I've never been a fan of her playing. She's a bit idiosyncratic for me.


No worries.  She is still awesome and does not suffer the worst vice which is boring/boredom/ennui at least.


----------



## Albert7

New and fresh out da box:


----------



## Albert7

Helene, I am like super waiting for your next album... It is taking too long now.


----------

